# Want to learn Thai language, but in the meantime...



## ZTraveler (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi All,

So as we make our plans to visit Thailand for as long as we can, my wife was wondering, in general, if she gets a job in Phuket, what is the level of English spoken in the area?

Shes is afraid she will be dependent on me, as I will mime what I need until proficient (I have one years experience learning Lao and Thai).

Do few people speak English, most, or none?

If you can apply this question more broadly within the country, that would be helpful also.

I enjoy learning languages, but she isn't confident in herself when it comes to languages (e.g. the reason for the question).

Thanks in advance...


----------

